

Random number generators - ycombinatorial9
https://www.badbug.id.au/of-random-and-randomness/
This post mostly makes sense but ughh. theoretically. for instance, &#x2F;dev&#x2F;random is almost useless because it blocks frequently. kind of moot.
======
ycombinatorial9
Lot of things the author mentions isn't valid for practical world. Apache
(with TLS/SSL) with /dev/random is asking for trouble; meaning, client's
requests will just block forever if not enough seed cannot be generated (same
with TLS/SSL aware postfix). A lot of software out there in use that require
real-world RNG thus default to /dev/urandom. I am not sure whether its good or
bad.

I know that on osx atleast, Yarrow kind of shields the fact that /dev/urandom
and /dev/random produce non-blocking RNG.

